# Wago - Codesys komplett deinstallieren



## holgermaik (21 August 2016)

Hallo
Ich habe letzte Woche das neue Pack "2.3...49"  von Wago installiert, wobei irgendwas völlig schief lief. (Auf WinXP SP3)
Codesys und die Wago Daten liegen völlig versteut auf der ganzen Platte rum. (z.B. Codesys teilweise im Windows Verzeichnis und im Temp Verzeichnis, Wago Targets im Windows\System32)
Die Installation an sich ist ohne Probleme durchgelaufen (Natürlich habe ich vorher die alte Version deinstalliert). 
Codesys an sich funktioniert auch ohne Probleme.

Beim starten der Deinstallation aus der Systemsteuerung kommt folgender Fehler:" Das Setup ist älter als die installierte Version. Bitte starten Sie die Deinstallation aus der Windows Systemsteuerung"

Kennt jemand ein Tool zur Bereinigung von Codesys? 

Holger


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2016)

Sowas in der Art hatte ich auch schon mal.
Ich hab alles aus der Registry rausgeworfen, dass einen Bezug zu Wago und Codesys und 3S hatte.
Die nächste Installation lief dann fehlerfrei.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## holgermaik (21 August 2016)

Schön das ich nicht der einzige bin.
Bei solchen Firmen wie 3S und Wago erwarte ich allerdings, dass sie ein Remove Tool anbieten um alles zu entfernen. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust und auch keine Zeit die Registry händisch zu bereinigen. Schließlich setze ich die Software im industriellen Umfeld ein und nicht als Hobby. 

Mal sehen ob von 3S oder Wago jemand zu einer Stellungnahme bereit ist.

Holger


----------



## gravieren (21 August 2016)

Hi

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/759/ger_manu/915/m07590915_00000000_0de.pdf

Seite 15.


----------



## holgermaik (22 August 2016)

Und da beist sich die Katze in den Schwanz. 
Das Setup ist plötzlich älter als die installierte Version (warum auch immer?) und kann keine Deinstallation mehr durchführen.


----------

